# how many mice can live together



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

sadly we lost our girl perry last night 

we dont want the two girls left to risk being the only one left so me and my OH have decided to get another two mice, now the dilemma is if 3 are left at the pet shop so we have i discussed getting all 3 (if there are 3 left)

my question is though, how big can a group of girl mice be? would 5 be too many?


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I have 6 female mice together but they are mother and 5 daughters.

They get on really well but most female mice do, it's the males who can be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

The group can be as big as they want so long as there is enough space  Have you thought about going to a good breeder or rescue instead of the petshop tho?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have had a group of up to 11, I have a single male and a group of 8 (1 neutered male and his harem ) at the moment if you are adding to a larger group sometimes intros can be harder but 3 is a nice number to add, adding 1 new mouse seems to be harder for some reason. Im so sorry to hear about Perry though.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> The group can be as big as they want so long as there is enough space  Have you thought about going to a good breeder or rescue instead of the petshop tho?


i would do that but we have none anywhere near us and no way to travel to pick the mice up


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Where abouts are you? I have had rats from the other end of country before now through rat trains and there is similar with mice too.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

im in the north east


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

I have had 8 of dwarf hamsters


----------

